# LED lights?



## FeatheredCritter (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm wanting to put an LED light in a tail, but I'm not sure about the best way to do it. Should I leave the batter at the tail tip or wire it up to the top of the tail? What the best style of LED light to use?
Any recommendations?


----------



## Fenrari (Dec 1, 2011)

Be more specific, what do you plan to do with said lighting?

Do you wear your tail as part of a suit? 

Do you plan to go dancing with it?

Have you thought of the added weight of the battery pack for your lights?

Would you rather prefer a fiber optics show or standardish spots/stripes of light?

What do you rate your personal handiness skill at? If low do you have friends/family whom would help you?


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Do you wear your tail as part of a suit?


Tail is part of a suit.




Fenrari said:


> Do you plan to go dancing with it?


Possibly a bit of dancing, but not all that much.



Fenrari said:


> Have you thought of the added weight of the battery pack for your lights?


I have never used LEDs before I'm curious as to the weight as well



Fenrari said:


> Would you rather prefer a fiber optics show or standardish spots/stripes of light?


I'm wanting to light up the tip of a tail, can that be done with fiber optics?



Fenrari said:


> What do you rate your personal handiness skill at? If low do you have friends/family whom would help you?


I'm very good sewing, putting stuff together, etc. I just need a bit of instruction :3


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Dec 6, 2011)

Electroluminescent wire would probably be better for that.  Ive used LEDs quite a bit (to light up hands and eyes, as well as cosplays); their visible angles sucks unless you get certain colors.  Anything blue, white, around there shows up pretty good; reds and yellows, etc. are pretty dull.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd think putting batteries in the tip of the tail would weigh it down and possibly make its motion look unnatural.  Keep the weight close to your body, put them in the base.


----------



## FeatheredCritter (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll be using blue light through white fur, so I think it'll show up pretty well with LEDs.

Yes I think I'll find a way to put the batteries at the tail base and the light in the tip.


----------



## LostWolf (Dec 14, 2011)

LED's work best it you have something to diffuse/scatter the light that is coming out of them. Another idea is you can look for
an led that has a smoked plastic covering instead of a clear lens.

Here is a link to some LED's that have a smoked plastic (diffused) lens.
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cat/component-leds/overview/#360

Remember these LED's need a resistor in series with it and the battery.
See this link if you need help with that.>
http://www.instructables.com/id/Choosing-The-Resistor-To-Use-With-LEDs/


----------



## MartaDowdall (Sep 17, 2012)

hey i have two led lights which are plugd into the cigarette lighter part but i can only put one led light on a time because theres only one cigarette part. is there any way i could make both led lights work ?









______________________________
LED Fluorescent
led ceiling lights
led strip


----------

